# New Sixers Forum Slogan



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Personally, I feel that our slogan, "*We have the Answer!*", is rather lame and we need a new one. Any and all suggestions are welcome and I'll take a look at what some of you believe should be our new slogan, then we can vote on it. Let's hear some of your ideas, I'm pretty sure some of you have some clever ones to share.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I like it, personally.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

how about, home of the overpaid players


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The King's broken down palace


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I like it. Were you watching the end of last season? That about summed up the team approach.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wrong Answer


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

how about "you got a question? we got an answer."


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

lafever8 said:


> how about "you got a question? we got an answer."


"it just might not be the correct one"


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The most obvious one would be:

"The new Mo-Town" but that's even worse than the slogan we have now.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

"Iguadola is our only hope, and the only reason I will watch this team"


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

how about ´´We have louis williams´´ or ´´Iggy and AI(made the King) the land of hope´´
,really bad slogans but i tryed.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

"With the 45th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft, the Philadelphia 76ers select..WHO?!?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Wrong Answer


I like this one as well as Philly's 1st one... haha BILLY KING


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

how about, the team with no future. i think it suits us well.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

I liek it somewhat. woulnt mind changing it.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL it might be a good idea to wait until theres a bit more optimism on the sixers board. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

(-) 0 † § I-I () † said:


> LOL it might be a good idea to wait until theres a bit more optimism on the sixers board. But thats just my opinion.


Yeah, I think I'll bring this thread back when the season starts or if we make a nice trade or something. We can't seem to think of anything nice to say about the team at the moment.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about something to do with the city? Just something simple like "Philadelphia Freedom" or "The City of Brotherly Love."


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> How about something to do with the city? Just something simple like "Philadelphia Freedom" or "The City of Brotherly Love."


It was Philadelphia Freedom before it was "We have the Answer" or whatever it is now. The problem with coming up with a slogan for this forum, is this is a team without an identity and it has been since Larry Brown left town.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

On a serious note, how about this...

"AI + C-Webb = A New Hope?" 

..or something like that.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

'Team with hope and a somewhat future so who are we............. the Philadelphia 76ers' fear scream in terror and live only to die another day 76ers!' What the hell I tried


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> On a serious note, how about this...
> 
> "AI + C-Webb = A New Hope?"
> 
> ..or something like that.


i like it


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

"Hello, my name is Billy and I'm an alcoholic."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

"We've agreed to pay Sam by the pount, but we're taking a hard line, he wants $300 thousand per pound and we're unwilling to budge past 275."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*New Slogan time (for the forum)*

I was thinking that "We Have The Answer!" is still a good slogan, but how about we make an addendum on it and add, "We also have the _*Problem*_ (B.K.)"


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: New Slogan time (for the forum)*



HKF said:


> I was thinking that "We Have The Answer!" is still a good slogan, but how about we make an addendum on it and add, "We also have the _*Problem*_ (B.K.)"


 You know what I also nominate this one as well. The best one yet!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: New Slogan time (for the forum)*

We already have one of these and it's filled with all the Anti-Billy King slogans you can handle.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

i hope these are all jokes, because i'd hope as terrible as the Sixers are you guys can still stay loyal...i don't know about anyone else, but I know I'm definitely overly optimistic coming into every season.

Come on guys, regardless of how terrible Billy King is, we had the clear cut MVP last year if we had homecourt advantage in the first round. The Sixers, in my opinion, are one of the few teams in the league that you can't EVER count of anything simply due to the caliber of a player like Iverson.

Plus, every all time great we've had who people identify with us has won a championship here. We're one of the top 5 best franchises in the NBA. no matter how terrible things are for us, you can never count out that we might rebound and have a miraculous season just off the strength that we're the Philadelphia 76ers.

as far as the point of this thread, i liked the CWebb+AI=new hope? one, but i think it should be fitted a little more to us philly fans.

BTW, kind of off topic, but BEEZ, this is Popeye Jones from SOHH, i'm not really sure if you remember me or anything man. You recommended this forum to me like two years ago and I've been lurking on here since then.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> i hope these are all jokes, because i'd hope as terrible as the Sixers are you guys can still stay loyal...i don't know about anyone else, but I know I'm definitely overly optimistic coming into every season.
> 
> Come on guys, regardless of how terrible Billy King is, we had the clear cut MVP last year if we had homecourt advantage in the first round. The Sixers, in my opinion, are one of the few teams in the league that you can't EVER count of anything simply due to the caliber of a player like Iverson.
> 
> ...


 yeah I remember you, whats going on? I really hope you post here more as the forum has quite a few posters then when you were here last.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> yeah I remember you, whats going on? I really hope you post here more as the forum has quite a few posters then when you were here last.


i've been bull****tin really man, same old dumb ****...blowin a few ls and tryin to make money. i tried posting here a while ago but on the main forums the people seemed too full of their own opinions and seemed to just insult people to overcompensate for the fact that they didn't know how to address the point they presented. I'm on a slight vacation right now since i do temp work so i'll be here more often.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Posted this in the other thread in light of the Sleez's sad excusse for a resignation the only fitting Slogan now could be
"Your Either With Us or Against Us"


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> "Your Either With Us or Against Us"



I do like this one. It fits into what the team is about.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Route I-76 said:


> Posted this in the other thread in light of the Sleez's sad excusse for a resignation the only fitting Slogan now could be
> "Your Either With Us or Against Us"


Hmmm, I like it too. If enough people like it and want to have our slogan changed then I could bring it up to the moderator forum and have it changed.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

A bit radical but i would agree.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's not too bad, but there has to be a way to change the wording a little and make it relate a little more to the team itself. As it's worded now, people wouldn't really understand the significance of it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It's not too bad, but there has to be a way to change the wording a little and make it relate a little more to the team itself. As it's worded now, people wouldn't really understand the significance of it.


 Vince Mchmahons theme song "NO Chance in Hell"


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Although our slogan can't be seen right now, I think DaBullz is trying to return it back to the top of our team forum. So do we have any new suggestions or ideas for our slogan?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

the future is now


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We can Webb the ball


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

i like it the way it is


----------



## bourney92 (Mar 16, 2005)

i think you should keep it as it is.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

At this point we havent an identity, but I'll try.


"The 2006 version of the 2003 Detroit Pistons BOOK IT Maurice cheeks=Our savior"


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

How about these:

1. C the Webb, be the Webb.

2. the Answer 2 the Webb of life.

3. The Answer keeps going and going and going.

4. Cheeks & Bongs, Still Smokin'. 

5. Webber Delivers the Answer.

6. Time out! We Got the Answer.

7. You Can't Stop the Answer.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

"Don't Question The Answer."


----------

